# ELECTRICAL OUTLET IN NEW HOME - DAMAGING ELECTRONICS?



## suddenlys (Sep 10, 2015)

I apologize if this is the wrong topic - I've never encountered anything like this before, and am not sure where the problem could lie. I just moved into a condo (America, MA), bringing all electronics with me. I have a TV (DYNEX, about 28 inches got it around 2011) I hook up to my computer (TOSHIBA laptop about 4 years old), with an HDMI cord (don't use cable or anything, just stream from computer) and once I set up my desk, after a day or two my TV wasn't working - the sound was still working, but the screen was completely black. Tried plugging, unplugging, unplugging HDMI cord, nothing. When I first turn it on, the screen briefly says 'Please wait' (which is typical, but then the correct screen/input appears) - now it just goes black after showing 'Please wait.' If I try to change inputs, volume, channel, etc. nothing changes on the black screen, where it normally would, which makes me think the screen is blown out or something, but my friend reminded me it shouldn't show 'Please wait' if it was? I never had any problems at my previous residence like this. Now today, I tried turning my computer on - the same thing happened, the lights lit up as they do when I turn it on, only problem was the screen stayed black. I turned it on and off several times, this continued to happen, which is NOT normal at all. Until this point I had assumed my tv was just broken, but it was too much of a coincidence that something almost exact was now happening to my laptop pc. I plugged my computer in an outlet across the room, turned it on - on the first try it switched on, but now asked me to perform a system repair, acknowledging that it didn't start properly. The system repair turned up nothing, said it 'couldn't fix the problem' (or even what the problem was) so I just started my computer normally, am on it now. Meanwhile, my electric toothbrush in the bathroom hasn't been holding a charge - like the TV, I assumed I'd had it awhile, maybe it was broken. I just plugged it into the same outlet as my computer now, and it appears to be charging normally. (Tried the TV in this other outlet - still nothing, no success with that.) It might be the faulty outlet across the room - except it was working perfectly fine before, which makes me nervous that now this new outlet will eventually do the same thing. There hasn't been any lightning storms or anything. Note, the outlet I was using originally (that seemed to shut down my TV) is controlled by a light switch in the room, I flipped it off and it would shut the TV off completely. I don't know if the switch controlling the power of that particular outlet might have anything to do with the issue or not? The light switch clearly does not control any other outlet - the outlet my comp/toothbrush is now plugged into also has a lamp plugged into it, and flipping the switch doesn't shut anything off. Again, no idea if this is relevant. 
Other things I've tried:
-Before the computer stopped working too, I tried plugging in a nintendo (white, red yellow cords) to the tv to see if it would work for that, still no. 
-Before the computer went black too, I tried messing with the HDMI settings/screen resolution - it was all normal (and I'm petty familiar with how this works)
-Was originally using a power adapter (to fit multiple outlets, again never had a problem with these before) tried using without it, using with a different one, etc.
So basically, my concern is that it may be something about the electricity in this condo, since the outlet in the bathroom doesn't seem to work either. It wouldn't bother me if I had to write off that outlet, as well as the one in my room as faulty, and never use them, I can get by using other outlets. My concern is whether it's something that could continue to happen with all the outlets (since the one in my bedroom previously worked fine for a couple days) and whether that would eventually damage all my electronics. Also, I would like to know if there's any way to get my TV working again, or if that's a lost cause (and if so, what caused it?) any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm moving this thread to Home DIY Support to possibly provide better assistance. 

Is this a brand new condo or is it existing and only new to you?? The electrical system does need to be checked from the symptoms you describe. What makes the difference of a "first occupant" and a "used home" buyer is the people you need to contact in order to get the problem resolved if it is indeed the electrical system. 

It sounds like there may be problems with the neutral system in the house. Do any lights get brighter all of a sudden?? Any slight odor that is electrical in nature??


----------



## suddenlys (Sep 10, 2015)

It is only new to me, there were previous occupants. I have not noticed any lights getting brighter all of a sudden, or the smell - I asked my roommate if she was having problems, and she said only with an outlet in the living room. It's a small condo, but that outlet she is talking about is not on the other side of my wall or anything - it's across the room. She said the issue was that the thing she plugged in wouldn't charge. I know sort of across the street there was construction going on, I doubt that has anything to do with it but I've heard sometimes it can affect things.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you have a multimeter if so you can check the voltage on the outlets should be getting atleast 110 volts.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How old is the condo?? Was it built in the late 60's or early 70's?? Back in those days aluminum wire was common in many residences.......but is no longer legal due to issues with maintaining tight connections when used in conjunction with copper/brass devices. 

Sometimes special care must be taken in the panel to ensure a proper torque is achieved when tightening neutral or ground wires to the buss bars. I've had to double-up the conductors on some buss bars to make a good tight connection. A poorly connected neutral can cause a circuit to fail without tripping a breaker to indicate a problem. 

Unless your purchase is covered by a warranty, you will need to contact a qualified electrician to inspect your electrical system to ensure the proper wire has been used, all connections are tight, and the devices (outlets, switches, etc.) are of the correct polarity. 

Whether or not a few outlets are of concern to you is not an issue.......any malfunction of your electric service can be extremely dangerous. I advise you contact an electrician without hesitation. 

Please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## suddenlys (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok I will do that. I will talk to my landlord soon. In your experience, have you heard of this? Is it very unusual for some outlets to not work? Have you ever heard of a TV being blown out like that?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've seen all kinds of things like this. The most damaging (without fire) was my son's brand new house a few years ago. The house was a new build and he is the first owner. The electrician did not lug the neutral wire in the meter base tight enough. With the main neutral not working as it should anything running in the house was drawing a cross feed through the neutral buss in the breaker panel to complete the circuit........result is over-voltage due to the nature of AC electricity and US voltages. The problem with my son's electric service fried many electronic devices........TVs, furnace controls, etc..

Reversed polarity can be a problem.......where the power is being fed through the appliance in the wrong direction. Exposed metal surfaces are bonded to the neutral side of the circuit for safety.......reversing the polarity (getting the wires on wrong side of the outlet) will energize the exposed metal and create potential for a shock hazard. 

Lost neutral inside the house will mean a non-functioning circuit. Unless your condo was wired to commercial standards the most likely place will be at the neutral buss in the breaker panel for the dead circuit. But.....the way most residences are wired any break in the neutral will render the circuit useless and the problem could be anywhere in that particular loop. 

Some outlets not working can also mean the outlets are worn out and need replacing.......my house is 26yrs old and I have a few in my bedroom that don't quite grip the plug very tight. They're on my 'to do' list......:smile:


----------



## pcride (Jan 29, 2016)

You should report back on any updates, VERY strange. Yes you need to check if you have 120 v , of course I assume you live in the USA. If your had 240 V it would blow the electronic and I am sure you would have smoke. 

Like someone said it sounds more of a back feed or polarity problem. Go to Home Depot or lowes and buy a ground plug testor. It has a few colored lights and depending on the light combo, it will tell you if there is a back feed or grounding issue.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This is old thread back in Sept 2015

BG


----------

